# c'était / ce fut



## aitanaf

Bonjour,
Je n'arrive pas à comprendre grammaticalement cette structure:
La semaine passée, c'était mon anniversaire. Est-elle correcte?
La semaine passée, ce fut mon anniversaire. Est-elle aussi correcte?
Alors, quel est le sujet grammatical? _*c'*, *ce*_ respectivement ?
Et _*mon anniversaire*_ est le COD ? sujet logique?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Maître Capello

_C'était mon anniversaire_ et _ce fut mon anniversaire_ sont toutes les deux correctes, mais la seconde au passé simple est littéraire et ne s'emploie normalement pas à l'oral.

Pour répondra à ta question, le sujet grammatical est bien _c'/ce_ et _anniversaire_ est en fait l'attribut du sujet.


----------



## Druide500

Quelle différence y aurait-il entre << Ce fut la panique>> et << C'était la panique>> ?


----------



## Roméo31

Bonsoir,

Dans "ce fut la panique", le passé simple ("fut") exprime une idée de* soudaineté*.  "Soudain, ce fut la panique".

Dans "C'était la panique", l'imparfait ("était") peut exprimer un idée d'habitude, *de répétition*. "Tous les jours, dès qu'elle le voyait, c'était la panique ("elle éprouvait une peur panique").


----------



## gerardmontreal

Voici une phrase citée d'un roman,
Ce fut un dimanche de février, une après midi qu'il neigeait.

Est-ce possible d'employer ''était''? Quelle en est la différence?
Merci!


----------



## Sylvie CR

L'emploi de l'imparfait est le plus fréquent dans un tel cas. La différence entre le passé simple et l'imparfait est que le premier est employé pour des actions de premier plan, alors que le second est utilisé pour l'arrière-plan, décrire l'ambiance par exemple. Par conséquent, je comprends la citation que vous donnez comme un équivalent de "Cela se passa un dimanche de février...". Pour moi, mais ce n'est qu'une impression puisque je ne connais pas le contexte, je dirais aussi que l'événement évoqué a déjà été mentionné (le lecteur sait à quoi l'auteur fait référence avec "ce"), alors que si on avait l'imparfait, il serait encore à découvrir, dans l'une des phrases suivantes. 
Cela vous est-il utile ?


----------



## OLN

Bonjour et bienvenue aux forums de WR, Sylvie CR !

Tout à fait d'accord. Le sens peut effectivement être « Ce fut dimanche de février (...) que cela eut lieu/se passa/se produisit ».

Gerardmontreal, à quoi se réfère _*ce* _? Est-ce un évènement ponctuel ?


----------



## gerardmontreal

Merci à vous deux!
Cette phrase se trouve au début du chapitre V de la deuxième partie de Madame Bovary. ''Ce'' renvoie à la visite à la filature de lin que l'écrivain développe dans les paragraphes suivants. 

''Ce fut un dimanche de février, une après-midi qu'il neigeait. 
Ils étaient tous, M. et Mme Bovary, Homais et M. Léon partis pour voir à une demi-lieue d'Yonville, dans la vallée, une filature de lin que l'on établissait. L'apothicaire avait emmené avec lui Napoléon et Athalie, pour leur faire faire de l'exercice, et Justin les accompagnait, portant des parapluies sur son épaule. 
Rien pourtant n'était moins curieux que cette curiosité. Un grand espace de terrain vide, où se trouvaient pêle-mêle, entre des tas de sable et de cailloux, quelques roues d'engrenage déjà rouillées, entourait un long bâtiment quadrangulaire que perçaient quantité de petites fenêtres. Il n'était pas achevé d'être bâti et l'on voyait le ciel à travers les lambourdes de la toiture. Attaché à la poutrelle du pignon, un bouquet de paille entremêlé d'épis faisait claquer au vent ses rubans tricolores. 
Homais parlait. Il expliquait à la compagnie l'importance future de cet établissement, supputait la force des planchers, l'épaisseur des murailles, et regrettait beaucoup de n'avoir pas une canne métrique, comme M. Binet en possédait une pour son usage particulier. ''


----------



## plantin

OLN said:


> à quoi se réfère _*ce* _? Est-ce un évènement ponctuel ?


Il faut revenir à la fin du chapitre précédent_,_ la première phrase du chapitre suivant qui nous occupe arrive dans la continuité:

"_*L’amour, croyait-elle, devait arriver tout à coup, avec de grands éclats et des fulgurations*, - ouragan des cieux qui tombe sur la vie, la bouleverse, arrache les volontés comme les feuilles et emporte à l’abîme le cœur entier. Elle ne savait pas que, sur la terrasse des maisons, la pluie fait des lacs quand les gouttières sont bouchées, et elle fût ainsi demeurée en sa sécurité, lorsqu'*elle découvrit subitement une lézarde dans le mur*."_

C'est à l'une ou l'autre de ces deux phrases que se réfère ce _"ce"._


----------



## Bezoard

Le "ce" pourrait aussi ne renvoyer à rien du tout, simplement un présentatif pour situer le temps dont on parle. Par exemple, au présent, si on a :
_C'est dimanche. Il neige.
Ils sont tous partis..._
Le "ce" ne renvoie à aucun événement mais place un cadre temporel pour ce dont on va parler.


----------



## plantin

Bezoard said:


> Le "ce" ne renvoie à aucun événement mais place un cadre temporel pour ce dont on va parler.


Dans ce cas, je pense que l'imparfait s'imposait:
_C'*était *un dimanche de février, une après midi qu'il neigeait._
Le passé-simple caractérise ici un évènement rapide, soudain, inattendu, comme ce "coup de foudre" qui va se produire. L'imparfait était possible, certes mais il aurait été plat: relisez la phrase ci-dessus. Je pense que Flaubert au contraire a voulu créer une rupture entre le passé-simple, ce temps du soudain, et le caractère morne de la journée qui semblait devoir se dérouler: dimanche, en hiver, début d'après-midi, il neigeait;, et la description du lieu de l'excursion qui suit n'a vraiment rien d'enthousiasmant, bref, une journée banale et grise où on ferait mieux de rester en pyjama, à ne rien faire ni espérer. Or au contraire, un grand bouleversement va se produire chez Emma, quand elle va opposer la banalité de son mari comparé à Léon.


----------



## gerardmontreal

Est-ce possible de comprendre cette phrase comme suit?

''L'après-midi d'un dimanche de février se passa lorsqu'il neigeait.''


----------



## Bezoard

Non, ça ne va pas.


----------



## gerardmontreal

Bezoard said:


> Le "ce" pourrait aussi ne renvoyer à rien du tout, simplement un présentatif pour situer le temps dont on parle. Par exemple, au présent, si on a :
> _C'est dimanche. Il neige.
> Ils sont tous partis..._
> Le "ce" ne renvoie à aucun événement mais place un cadre temporel pour ce dont on va parler.



Si l'on emploie le présent pour cette phrase, elle devient '' C'est un dimanche de février, une après-midi qu'il neige.''
Il m'est difficile, pour le moment, de penser que ''ce'' se substitue à ''quelque chose d'inattendu, de soudain''.
''Quelque chose d'inattendu est un dimanche de février, une après-midi qu'il neige.''
Peut-être avec le temps, je le comprendrai mieux.

Le passé simple exprime une action achevée, vue du présent; l'imparfait présente une action inachevée, relative à une autre, et vue du passé. Je connais ces affirmations, mais je ne sais pas vraiment les appliquer.


----------



## Maître Capello

plantin said:


> Il faut revenir à la fin du chapitre précédent_,_ la première phrase du chapitre suivant qui nous occupe arrive dans la continuité:
> "_*L’amour, croyait-elle, devait arriver tout à coup, avec de grands éclats et des fulgurations*, - ouragan des cieux qui tombe sur la vie, la bouleverse, arrache les volontés comme les feuilles et emporte à l’abîme le cœur entier. Elle ne savait pas que, sur la terrasse des maisons, la pluie fait des lacs quand les gouttières sont bouchées, et elle fût ainsi demeurée en sa sécurité, lorsqu'*elle découvrit subitement une lézarde dans le mur*."_
> C'est à l'une ou l'autre de ces deux phrases que se réfère ce _"ce"._


C'est bien possible. Après réflexion, je pense même que c'est l'interprétation la plus probable étant donné que le verbe est au passé simple (_ce fut_). Dans le cas contraire (_ce_ ne faisant référence à rien de particulier), l'imparfait aurait en effet été beaucoup plus logique.


----------



## Bezoard

Je crois qu'il faut distinguer deux choses, l'analyse grammaticale et le sens de la phrase. Pour le sens de la phrase, je suis tout à fait d'accord : elle vient développer ce que la fin du chapitre précédent laissait entendre. Pour l'analyse grammaticale, je suis moins sûr : je vois dans "ce fut un dimanche" une phrase elliptique pour "ce fut un dimanche que cela finit par arriver". Le "ce" est attaché à la construction du présentatif et ne renvoie à rien de particulier.


----------



## Maître Capello

Dans ce contexte, _ce fut_ est un tour littéraire signifiant _cela arriva_. Le pronom _ce_ renvoie donc bien à ce qui précède, y compris grammaticalement parlant.

_*Ce fut* un dimanche de février_ = *Cela arriva* un dimanche de février.



Bezoard said:


> je vois dans "ce fut un dimanche" une phrase elliptique pour "ce fut un dimanche que cela finit par arriver". Le "ce" est attaché à la construction du présentatif et ne renvoie à rien de particulier.


Vous avez changé la structure de la phrase en ajoutant le présentatif _ce fut_… Dans ce cas-là, il est clair que _ce_ ne fait référence à rien de précis tandis que le _cela_ qui suit fait référence à ce qui précède.


----------



## Reynald

Pour revenir à la justification de ce passé simple (le passage se situe dans la deuxième partie, chapitre V, la citation au # 8 n'étant pas assez longue), je pense qu'il ne faut pas séparer ce passé simple de ce qui précède (d'accord avec Plantin), ni de la suite du texte, même s'il faut chercher la justification de ce temps assez loin dans cette suite. Ce passé simple marque la soudaineté de la découverte de cette "lézarde" par Emma ("lézarde" mentionnée juste avant, donc). Cette découverte est comme un éclat, marqué par le passé simple, après un long passage à l'imparfait qui décrit l'arrière-plan paisible et sans relief de cette journée.
_Ce _*fut*_ un dimanche de février, un après-midi qu'il neigeait. _(Long passage à l'imparfait) [...]_ elle _*tourna*_ la tête [...] Léon_* s'avança*_ d'un pas. [...] et son grand oeil bleu, levé vers les nuages, _*parut*_ à Emma plus limpide et plus beau que ces lacs de montagnes où le ciel se mire._


----------



## plantin

Bezoard said:


> Je crois qu'il faut distinguer deux choses, l'analyse grammaticale et le sens de la phrase. Pour le sens de la phrase, je suis tout à fait d'accord : elle vient développer ce que la fin du chapitre précédent laissait entendre. Pour l'analyse grammaticale, je suis moins sûr : je vois dans "ce fut un dimanche" une phrase elliptique pour "ce fut un dimanche que cela finit par arriver". Le "ce" est attaché à la construction du présentatif et ne renvoie à rien de particulier.



Passionnante cette discussion.

Le débat porte en fait sur la valeur du _ce _: est-il présentatif et impersonnel, ou représentatif,  en référence à un énoncé précédent.  Je penche pour la représentation, ma reconstruction de la phrase est par conséquent différente de la vôtre : *cela* [référence: L’amour qui devait arriver tout à coup, avec de grands éclats et des fulgurations ou cette découverte subite d’une lézarde dans le mur] *se produisit un dimanche*, comme le note aussi Maître Capello.

Et l’emploi du passé-simple découle logiquement de cette fonction de représentation.

Pour étayer cela, on peut prendre chez Flaubert deux autres exemples :

*1. * Dans Madame Bovary toujours, une situation analogue se produit à la jonction des chapitres IV et V :



> Charles revint donc encore une fois sur cette question du piano. Emma répondit avec aigreur qu'il valait mieux le vendre. Ce pauvre piano, qui lui avait causé tant de vaniteuses satisfactions, le voir s'en aller, c'était comme l'indéfinissable suicide d'une partie d'elle-même !
> — Si tu voulais…, disait-il, de temps à autre, une leçon, cela ne serait pas, après tout, extrêmement ruineux. — Mais les leçons, répliqua-t-elle, n'étaient profitables que suivies.
> Et voilà comme elle s'y prit, pour obtenir de son époux la permission d'aller à la ville, une fois la semaine, voir son amant. On trouva même, au bout d'un mois, qu'elle avait fait des progrès considérables.
> 
> ----------------------------fin du chapitre---------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *C'était le jeudi.* Elle se levait, et elle s'habillait silencieusement pour ne point éveiller Charles, qui lui aurait fait des observations sur ce qu'elle s'apprêtait de trop bonne heure. Ensuite elle marchait de long en large ; elle se mettait devant les fenêtres ; elle regardait la Place. Le petit jour circulait entre les piliers des halles, et la maison du pharmacien, dont les volets étaient fermés, laissait apercevoir dans la couleur pâle de l'aurore les majuscules de son enseigne.


Voilà un _C’était_ présentatif, suivi logiquement de l’imparfait, comme je l’avais proposé plus haut dans me message 11, en modifiant _Ce fut un dimanche. _Et ici, évidemment, aucune relation avec l'énoncé précédent, on est passé à une autre séquence du récit.

*2.*     Toujours Flaubert, mais dans L’Education sentimentale, et dans la même situation, celle d’une rencontre/coup de foudre :



> …on entendait par intervalles le bruit du charbon de terre dans le fourneau, un éclat de voix, un rire ; et le capitaine, sur la passerelle, marchait d'un tambour à l'autre, sans s'arrêter. Frédéric, pour rejoindre sa place, poussa la grille des Premières, dérangea deux chasseurs avec leurs chiens.
> 
> *Ce fut comme une apparition :*
> 
> Elle était assise, au milieu du banc, toute seule ; ou du moins il ne distingua personne, dans l'éblouissement que lui envoyèrent ses yeux. En même temps qu'il passait, elle leva la tête ; il fléchit involontairement les épaules ; et, quand il se fut mis plus loin, du même côté, il la regarda.


C’est bien encore ici un _ce fut_ de rupture mais inverse de celui de Madame Bovary : _Ce fut un dimanche_ était un représentatif anaphorique (référence à un antécédent), _Ce fut comme une apparition_ est un représentatif cataphorique (référence à un conséquent, comme le renforcent aussi les deux points); réinterprétation :_ Cela _(en fait ici, la description de Marie sur son banc, qui suit) _fut comme une apparition. _
Et toujours ce passé-simple associé au représentatif_, _contrairement à l'imparfait associé au présentatif_._


----------



## Bezoard

Merci pour les excellentes observations ci-dessus.



Reynald said:


> Pour revenir à la justification de ce passé simple (le passage se situe dans la deuxième partie, chapitre V, la citation au # 8 n'étant pas assez longue), je pense qu'il ne faut pas séparer ce passé simple de ce qui précède (d'accord avec Plantin), *ni de la suite du texte*, même s'il faut chercher la justification de ce temps assez loin dans cette suite. Ce passé simple marque la soudaineté de la découverte de cette "lézarde" par Emma ("lézarde" mentionnée juste avant, donc). Cette découverte est comme un éclat, marqué par le passé simple, après un long passage à l'imparfait qui décrit l'arrière-plan paisible et sans relief de cette journée.


En fait, ce _"ce fut un dimanche"_ peut aussi, effectivement, être utilisé pour placer dans le temps, non pas ce qui précède mais ce qui suit.
C'est par exemple clairement le cas dans les extraits (trop longs pour être copiés) qu'on peut lire sur les pages :
Une tombe au creux des nuages
Les Nuits de laitue
C'est d'ailleurs la forme classique pour introduire un récit entièrement fixé dans un temps bref comme le sont, par exemple, les chansons anciennes, dont voici deux exemples :
_Ce fut la veille d'un dimanche, 
Jeunes fillette d'un air gai
Jeunes garçons en veste blanche,
S'en furent pour lever le Mai._
Les apropos de societe ou chansons de M. L. - o.O. 1776

_Ce fut un dimanche au soir
Qu'i f'sait bien noir
J'venais d'cueillir la violette
Lucas surpris de me voir
M'dit : n'as-tu pas peur, seulette ?_
Les apropos de societe ou chansons de M. L. - o.O. 1776

Notez que pour le sens, on peut aussi ici paraphraser par "cela arriva la veille d'un dimanche", "cela arriva un dimanche au soir", où cela renvoie à ce qui va suivre.

Toutes ces interprétations me semblent mêlées dans le passage de Flaubert, dans la mesure où ce qui arriva le dimanche est annoncé par le chapitre précédent et expliqué dans le chapitre en cours.


----------

